# RH Enclosed reed



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

These guys all have various JC reeds in them. I have not quite picked a shape yet. (not sure I ever will) They are all about 3" give or take a little. The round is a .243 $15 Shipped. PM me if you are interested.

Left to right: Honduras Rosewood (High pitch raspy), Zebrawood (high pitch), Paduak (raspy), Purpleheart (raspy), Burnt Hedge (double reed High pitch raspy.)


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice looking calls Rick. Are you using the rubber bushing or the metal sleeve? I like the burnt hedge, but I also like the shapes on the first 3.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Ed! I like to mess around with different shapes. It makes it more fun. I used the rubber bushing for the double but the others I made my own bushings for. LOL I would have made my own for the double but drilling the holes was a pain.

The Honduras Rosewood, Zebrawood, and Burnt hedge are all gone. Thanks Mike! The purpleheart and the paduak are always the last to go. I think it is just hard to tell how nice these woods look in the photos. Paduak has some really interesting grain to it and nice bright color. The purple might not be man enough for some folks I know. Maybe a lady caller? I know we have some guys who hunt with their wives and girlfriends (I don't recommend this at the same time especially since they are armed). Think of it this way.... You get to buy a call..... That she is happy about! LOL

They are all one solid piece also. Some do not look like it but they are.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Nice calls. That must be a really accurate 243 round to be $15 shipped


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice calls Rick ! I bet they sound just as good as they look !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL Fred! Thanks guys.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Very cool Rick ! I like the different shapes you're trying. It really sets them apart from everyone else.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Tom.

I can remake any of these shapes but I will keep trying some others. I have a few ideas still.

Purpleheart and Paduak still available!


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Very nice, unique shapes.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you sir!


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Nice looking calls Rick. I like the first two on the left the best.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Rich! I thought they would be most popular shapes and wood.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Now there is a variety of styles to choose from. Definitely the left two!! Beautiful markings and the style looks really nice.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Ralph. The far left with the little reverse flare of the exhaust was difficult to to. I had to pull out a piece of scrap and try it before I used the nice wood. Looks like folks really like the bigger more contrating grain patterns.

I have been turning tons of calls the last few days because I am going to a show next weekend. I have about 15 with finish drying right now. I have some beauties that I am excited about. I will give you all a look as soon as they are finished.

I also just put in an order for a bunch more turning stock. WooooooHoooooo!


----------

